# AMAZON AFFILIATE LINK!



## Jim

Hi,
How would you like to help support TinBoats without having to spend a penny of your own? :LOL2: 

If you shop through Amazon, read on.......

I signed up for their affiliate program, and anyone who does any kind of purchases through the link, sends a few cents to the site. *This costs you nothing* and subconsciously you support TinBoats. I can assure you this will not be buying my 2nd vacation home, extravagant excursions, or fancy foreign sports cars. It will just help keep the site afloat. :lol:

No pressure here just being forthright. If you wish to help out, just click on the banner below and that is it. You can then save the URL if you want. Again, this costs you nothing and it will help float the costs of maintaining this most awesome site.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Cool! I buy almost everything through Amazon. Will have to make this a habit.


----------



## BigTerp

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Cool! I buy almost everything through Amazon. Will have to make this a habit.



x2


----------



## Ebug

I'm curious how this works. Do you get credit if I access Amazon through your site...and shop for other things that are not pictured on the Tinboat ads? Or only if I buy the item being displayed?

I hope the first way....I buy from amazon several times a week and would love for someone to benefit from my boat spending addiction. LOL.

Rob


----------



## Jim

Rob, I'm really not sure. :LOL2: 

I think we get some credit if you just click the link first (I told my relatives to click on the banner, then bookmark it :lol: ). From what I have been reading, you only get credit after the item has shipped and then you lose the credit if the item is returned. Again I don't expect to retire our move into a higher tax bracket. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79

DANG! i wish i saw this the other day.......


----------



## Jim

Just a reminder, If you are shopping Amazon during this holiday season, use the link above. It does not cost you anything, and a few cents come back to the site.

Jim


----------



## KMixson

I will have to remember this. I purchase a few things from Amazon.


----------



## bcbouy

does it work with amazon.ca?


----------



## Jim

bcbouy said:


> does it work with amazon.ca?



Im not sure. :LOL2:


----------



## Johnny

Reading Pappy's post about the *Tef-Gel Anti-Seize*
it jogged my memory that the small tube I had a long time ago is lost forever.
so, ordered a new 2oz tub today........


----------



## Jim

Just a quick bump to remind you that you can support the site without it costing you a penny out of pocket! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

Oh, and the site has made about $60 since April of 2016. So much for the Vacation home. :LOL2:


----------



## earl60446

I don't even see a "banner below". I guess you must have given up on it.
Tim


----------



## .Mike

Jim said:


> Just a quick bump to remind you that you can support the site without it costing you a penny out of pocket! :LOL2:


Have you considered an extension (or whatever phpbb calls it) to automatically strip out Amazon affiliate links, and append your affiliate link to the end of any Amazon link posted by members? It's a pretty common technique.



earl60446 said:


> I don't even see a "banner below". I guess you must have given up on it.
> Tim


Your ad blocker is blocking it. Here is a text link: https://www.amazon.com/?rw_useCurrentProtocol=1&tag=tinb0ab-20


----------



## ScouterJames

Does it (or how does it) work with the mobile app?


----------



## Jim

ScouterJames said:


> Does it (or how does it) work with the mobile app?



Not sure! :LOL2: Click on the link then shop? I will let you know if some cents come our way in 2-3 months. :lol:


----------



## Jim

It's Holiday shopping time, don't forget to use our Amazon link, it costs you nothing and .00000001% comes to TinBoats. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

And because I hide nothing, I want to you to know that since I created the affiliate link almost 2 years ago I have made a whopping $154 and some change. :LOL22:


----------



## Jim

After a few months Amazon JUST sent me a check for $13.63 cents. :LOL2: 

Thank you to all who use the above affiliate link. For those that don't know or are new, please read original thread or just shop by clicking the banner below. :beer:


----------



## Jim

Now that the holiday season is upon us, this is a friendly, shameless plug. If you're going to Shop with Amazon, Please click on our link below. The Site makes a few dollars and it costs you nothing. 





Honestly, I am not getting rich with this, but every penny counts. TinBoats.net has made a whopping $59.90 so far in 2018! :LMFAO: 
For the sake of transparency and honesty, you can see the fantastic earnings below. 




Thanks, and Happy Holidays,
Jim


----------



## Jim

Don't forget to use the TinBoats link if you are shopping on Amazon.com. It costs you nothing, and the site makes a few cents. 

And for those paranoid folks, No I do not know and cannot find out WHO purchased what. :LOL2: 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim

Jim said:


> It's Holiday shopping time, don't forget to use our Amazon link, it costs you nothing and .00000001% comes to TinBoats. :LOL2:



Because of you folks I want you to know the site has made *$381.90* since August of 2016. :LOL2: 

With the holiday season approaching, all you need to do is click the link and shop. It does not tie to back to you, that's a fact.


----------



## LDUBS

Jim said:


> * It does not tie to back to you, that's a fact.*




Good to know. Now I can order up those chartreuse boxers I've been wanting.  

Seriously, Mrs Ldubs requires that I use some kind of cash back access she has set up. I know it used to be Ebates, but I think it changed and I'm not sure what it is now. I just send my Amazon orders to her and she takes it from there. I'm not sure I can use the TB link and that other link together.


----------



## Jim

A HUGE thank you to those that use the TInBoats affiliate link. I don't know who you are and can't tell who you are, but Thank you! :beer:

The link does not cost you anything, and a few cents come our way with each purchase. In the last month the site made $13.99. \/ 

Everything helps to keep the site up and running. No expensive cars, boats or vacations for Jim, trust me on that. :LOL2: 

So again, Thank you! =D>


----------



## Jim

With the Christmas season upon us, this is just a quick reminder that if you shop through Amazon, to please consider using the TinBoats link.

1, It cost’s you nothing and a few cents come back to the site to keep it running. Everything helps, and through amazon we make $10-$20 every couple of months. :beer:

2, I do not know who you are or what you buy and there is no way to identify you. This is 100% safe.

All you need to do is click on the link below and shop like you normally do, That’s it!





I truly appreciate the support,
Jim


----------



## Jim

Thank you to all who take the time to use our Amazon affiliate link. I appreciate it.

To be 100% transparent (I have nothing to hide) The site made $10.98 in the month of December. :LOL2: 

Vacation in Bora Bora or the Hamptons? How about the Bahamas? :lol:


----------



## Jim

Through the use of the Amazon affiliate links, The site made $27.68 in May, so I thank all of you who use the link. Every penny helps to keep the site running. :beer:

As a reminder, if you use the TinBoats link, a few cents from whatever you buy through Amazon comes back to the site. 

https://www.amazon.com/?rw_useCurrentProtocol=1&tag=tinb0ab-20


----------



## Jim

I appreciate all of you who continuously use our Amazon affiliate link to make purchases. I don't know who you are, but THANK YOU!

In full transparency, Tinboats made $14.84 in July. :beer: 

That might not be a lot of money to some, but every penny goes back to keeping this site and forum running. :USA1: 

Thanks again,
Jim


----------

